# Organic ejuice



## Bartart

Hi guys 
I recently came across thistle site called Virginvapor.com who have the following to say.

Because we’re California folk, we believe everything is better when it’s organic! At Virgin Vapor we use only third party certified organic flavorings. Our e-liquids do not contain any artificial flavorings, artificial colors, artificial sweeteners or any other additives. They are also vegan, GMO-free and contain no sugar or gluten.

While many of our customers come to us for the benefits of going organic, they often don't realize until they taste our e-liquids that organic also just tastes better. If you're used to fake tasting flavors with a chemical aftertaste, you are in for a treat. Virgin Vapor flavors taste just like nature intended!

*What are your ingredients?*

As users of our own products, we are very particular about what goes into our e-liquid. We believe artificial flavors, artificial colors, artificial sweeteners and other nasty chemicals don't belong in our food, and certainly don't belong in our e-liquid! We disclose every ingredient on each product page so you know exactly what you are vaping.

Our ingredients are simple:


pharmaceutical grade Kosher nicotine
organic pharmaceutical grade vegetable glycerin
pure, distilled water
certified organic flavors
Some of our organic flavors come in an organic ethyl alcohol base. If you would prefer an alcohol free e-liquid, please order from our Absolute line. On request, we also offer a propylene glycol/vegetable glycerin mix. Our nicotine is 100% USA made from handpicked tobacco leaves grown in North Carolina.

Our e-liquids have tested free of diethylene glycol (DEG) as well as the heavy metals mercury, lead, chromium and cadmium and we adhere to AEMSA’s strict protocols with regular laboratory testing for diacetyl and pentanedione. To top it all off, we package in glass, not plastic, to prevent chemicals such as BPA leaching into your e-liquid.

While all of these things cost us a bit extra, we simply do not skimp when it comes to quality. We promise, you will taste the difference!

*What quality controls do you have in place?*

Our e-liquids are manufactured in the USA in a dedicated e-liquid laboratory at our commercially zoned facility. We employ a chemist full time in our laboratory to oversee all aspects of product creation, testing and quality control.

We are proud members of AEMSA, the American E-liquid Manufacturing Standards Association, and adhere to their high standards for product quality, safety protocols, regular laboratory testing and good product stewardship. We are completely dedicated to providing the highest quality e-liquids that meet the most rigorous industry standards and are currently undergoing the process of formal certification by AEMSA.

Our facility has been physically inspected by both OSHA and our local Environmental Health Department and our protocols, safe handling procedures, mixing logs, proper use of safety equipment, proper labeling and disposal of hazardous materials were all reviewed during these on-site inspections.

*Is your vegetable based e-liquid propylene glycol free?*

Yes! Our VG based e-liquid is 100% propylene glycol free. Many e-liquids are advertised as being vegetable glycerin based, yet they still contain propylene glycol. This is because the majority of flavorings used in most e-liquids come in a propylene glycol base, so you're still inhaling the propylene glycol added with the flavorings. Our flavorings do not contain PG, giving you a true, 100% propylene glycol free e-liquid.

However, we also offer the choice of a VG/PG mix upon request for those who prefer it. Just chose your desired ratio from the drop down menu.

We custom thin our VG based e-liquids with pure, distilled water in order to mimic the thinner viscosity of PG. This prevents the problems many users experience with VG bases due to the e-liquid being too thick to wick correctly in most electronic cigarettes. Our VG e-liquids work just fine in almost any electronic cigarette.

*What is the difference between the two e-liquid lines?*

The standard Virgin Vapor line is created using USA extracted nicotine and organic flavors in a base of organic ethyl alcohol. The Absolute line uses the same USA-extracted nicotine found in the Virgin Vapor line but a different line of flavorings that do not contain any alcohol. Please choose from the Absolute line if you would prefer an alcohol-free e-liquid.

Please note that some organic flavors can interact with the plastic of some electronic cigarette tanks causing it to melt or crack. This is due to the real fruit acids found in organic flavors. Please use caution when using organic flavors in tanks.

What do you guys think about organic e-juices

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Sounds good on the face of it, I like the bit about diluting with distilled water, very interesting, distilled water is also a lot cheaper than PG. 
I think PG has gotten a bum rap due to negative media, but fact is there are plenty folk who seem to have a PG allergy, so yay for distilled water.


----------



## zadiac

I'm the other way around. If I could have only PG in my juice, I'd do it, but it's too thin so have to put VG in. PG is a virus and bacteria killer. VG tends to give me a tight chest when I vape high VG juice, where pure PG opens up my airways and I breathe better when I use it after vaping heavy VG juice. I guess it differs from person to person. Unfortunately they don't have any of the flavors I like most. I'm a desert and sweet tobacco kind of guy.


----------



## korn1

Kosher nicotine ? 

Mmmm orange would be great !


----------



## Bartart

zadiac said:


> I'm the other way around. If I could have only PG in my juice, I'd do it, but it's too thin so have to put VG in. PG is a virus and bacteria killer. VG tends to give me a tight chest when I vape high VG juice, where pure PG opens up my airways and I breathe better when I use it after vaping heavy VG juice. I guess it differs from person to person. Unfortunately they don't have any of the flavors I like most. I'm a desert and sweet tobacco kind of guy.


I'm not punting them I just thought it was interesting. And maybe a little safer in terms of the other chemicals that creep into the juices. 
Also they say they will custom mix flavours for you


----------



## MJ INC

Seems they aren't quite as Organic as they claim:

http://www.kvewtv.com/article/2015/oct/28/crack-down-deceptive-labeling-organic-e-cigarette-/

*Washington state cracks down on deceptive e-cigarette liquids*
By Dan Thesman. Published Wednesday, October 28th, 2015
SEATTLE — Attorney General Bob Ferguson today announced three actions to stop deceptive advertising and labeling by e-cigarette liquid — or e-liquid — manufacturers.

Ferguson filed a lawsuit in King County Superior Court against Alchemy e-Lixirs, a California-based company, for making unsubstantiated health claims, for deceptive labelling, and for selling products as organic without being certified. He also required two other companies that labeled e-liquid as organic without being certified — California-based Jai Mundi, which produces Virgin Vapor brand e-liquid, and New Jersey-based Orb Vapor — to enter into “Assurance of Discontinuance” agreements filed in Thurston County Superior Court to stop their deceptive labelling.

“Washington consumers have a right to expect product labels to be truthful,” Ferguson said. “I will not tolerate businesses making unsubstantiated claims about their products, and I will continue to work for more oversight to protect consumers, especially children, in this largely unregulated but booming industry.”

E-cigarettes and other electronic nicotine delivery systems have exploded in popularity since their introduction to U.S. markets around 2007. The e-cigarette market is growing into a $3.5 billion industry, and thousands of e-cig businesses have sprung up across the country.

In the wake of this market expansion and ensuing public discourse about the health claims of “vaping” — the inhalation of vaporized solvent, usually containing nicotine — some e-cig businesses began marketing their e-liquid as “organic.”

_Alchemy e-Lixirs_

Alchemy e-Lixirs manufactures and sells e-liquids that it claims are 100 percent organic. It advertised that, because its e-liquids are organic, the products are “safe,” “healthy,” and “completely free from any potential harm.”

Some of the ingredients in Alchemy e-Lixirs are organic, but not 100 percent of them. In addition, Alchemy failed to produce any evidence to verify its health claims. Alchemy has not established that its e-liquid— whether organic or not — is safe and healthy.

Alchemy has also failed to obtain organic certification as required by Washington’s organic products law.

These are violations of the Consumer Protection Act.

_Jai Mundi (“Virgin Vapor”) and Orb Vapor_

Jai Mundi, which produces Virgin Vapor brand e-liquid, and Orb Vapor manufacture and sell what they call “organic” e-liquid, but both failed to obtain organic certification as required by state law.

Additionally, Jai Mundi and Orb Vapor claimed that their products are made with organic ingredients even when the products contained less than 70 percent organic ingredients. Under Washington law, which incorporates federal organic regulations, the phrase “made with organic” ingredients generally may not be used to label and promote products that contain less than 70 percent organic ingredients.

These actions also constitute Consumer Protection Act violations.

To remedy their violations of the Consumer Protection Act, Jai Mundi and Orb Vapor have entered into Assurances of Discontinuance with the Attorney General’s Office. The companies have come into compliance with Washington’s organic products statute and with the federal organic regulations adopted by Washington. Orb Vapor is no longer labelling and advertising its products as organic. Jai Mundi has discontinued some products, modified labels, and is completing the organic certification process.

_Attorney General to pursue state legislation to increase e-cigarette regulation_

Last legislative session, Governor Jay Inslee and Attorney General Ferguson introduced legislation to regulate e-cigarettes and related products in a manner substantially similar to tobacco products.

Nicotine, for which e-cigarettes are frequently used as a delivery device, is a highly addictive drug — as addictive as heroin and cocaine, according to scientific studies — and harmful to adolescent and young adult brain development. Moreover, the long-term health effects of inhaling e-cigarette aerosol solvent are unknown.

Currently, e-cigarettes are essentially unregulated in Washington. For example, no independent testing is done to determine the contents of e-liquids. There is no license required to sell e-cigarettes and the state does not know how many stores are selling them, or where all such stores are located.

Additionally, the Liquor and Cannabis Board does not currently have the authority to perform compliance checks to ensure e-cigarettes are not being sold to minors, even as their use by teens is skyrocketing. The 2014 Washington Health Youth Survey showed 23 percent of 12th graders and 18 percent of 10th graders report using vapor products in the past 30 days. 

There are no requirements for child-resistant packaging to keep vapor products out of the hands of children. In 2014, the Washington Poison Center received calls concerning 133 children exposed to vapor fluids.

While the Legislature did not act last session, Ferguson continues to pursue legislation that would:


Require a special license to sell vapor products, and grant the Liquor and Cannabis Board authority to ensure compliance with youth access laws;
Require child-resistant packaging and warning labels; and
Prevent minors from buying vapor products over the Internet.
Pierce and Snohomish Counties recently proposed local ordinances to regulate vapor products.


----------



## Bartart

Thanks for posting that article, certainly insightful. really not that surprised that some ppl are jumping on the organic band wagon,


----------



## blujeenz

MJ INC said:


> Attorney General Bob Ferguson today announced three actions to stop deceptive advertising and labeling by e-cigarette liquid





MJ INC said:


> Ferguson continues to pursue legislation that would:
> 
> 
> Require a special license to sell vapor products, and grant the Liquor and Cannabis Board authority to ensure compliance with youth access laws;
> Require child-resistant packaging and warning labels; and
> Prevent minors from buying vapor products over the Internet.



I was mulling this over last nite and it seems to me that at the first opportunity, the AG pounced onto the vaping community like a _starving wolf on a pregnant chicken._
Do cigarette vendors need a special license? (I dont know really, just asking hey.)
How about cig boxes are they child proof? (is that the point of the cellophane wrapping?)

It seems like _Corporate Tobacco _has bent the ear of the justice dept, its almost like an annoying child who runs to daddy first with their version of the story. 
If the AG had acted out of turn it would have been obvious, but "whoa_, _these vaper folk are claiming health benefits and organic ingredients, thats got to stop._" *pounce* #moer him daddy "*RJ Reynolds*" #again daddy he's laughing "Philip Morris USA"
_
This k@k just irks me and its vark transparent if you ask me.
Yea some juices crack tanks, but hey those tanks are made of plastic and thats why some food stuffs are transported in stainless steel containers.
Last I checked my internals were organic and the cilia are alive and well since I stopped shoving burning tobacco leaves in my mouth. Presently they're dealing just fine with #32 from the Beard Vape Co.

I took a satisfying* organic* dump last nite, hey @Bob Ferguson, can I send it to you to check that it really is organic before I make that claim...? ...I've spent so much money on vape gear, I just dont have the funds for an expensive R10000 + lab test.


----------



## Annette Rogers

My name is Annette Rogers and I am the owner of Virgin Vapor. I have written a reply to the Washington AG’s press release because, as evidenced by responses here, the press release makes it seem like our products contain little organic content and like we have been lying about this fact. The Washington AG is strongly against all things electronic cigarette and I suspect that is what led him to slant his press release in the way that he did. Please read my response below to find out the actual facts where they concern Virgin Vapor.
I should also note, we are not jumping on the organic bandwagon. Virgin Vapor is the pioneer in the field of organic ingredients in e-liquid. I started the company in 2010. Back then, no one was doing what I did. Because it is a new industry, it has been a challenge to blaze the trail. For example, we talked to at least half a dozen organic certifying agents before we could find one that could even understand how to go about certifying us. E-liquid doesn’t fit into any category. Should it be certified as a food? As a personal care product? There are no set rules yet. It is a challenge but I created my company because organic is a philosophy for me that extends to my personal life, the raising of my 15 month old baby and what I hope for for the health of all of us and of the planet.

My response:

We appreciate Mr. Ferguson’s point of view expressed in his press release. As a company that has striven to operate with the utmost integrity, we are strongly against any attempt to deceive consumers. Unfortunately, the press release itself is very misleading.
The press release stated, “Jai Mundi (and Orb Vapor) claimed that their products are made with organic ingredients even when the products contained less than 70 percent organic ingredients.” Unfortunately, this leads readers to logically infer that our products contain very little organic content and that we have been lying about it.
The line of e-liquids mentioned was our 50% VG / 50% PG line which was discontinued several months ago because it made up such a small percentage of our sales. This line was labeled “organically flavored,” a true statement that distinguished it from our primary line which contains between 98.2 and 100% organic ingredients. The organic content of our 50/50 line varied from 68% to 70% and, while the label stating “organically flavored” was accurate, we were unaware that for a few of the flavors that were at 68% organic content, we could not say “organically flavored.” We corrected this technical error immediately when Mr. Ferguson brought it to our attention and have relabeled all the remaining bottles from our 50/50 line that are still available on our closeout sale page. Our current product line remains at 98.2 to 100% organic content depending on nicotine level.
In addition, we are in the process of obtaining our organic handling facility certification, a lengthy process that primarily consists of a lot of paperwork. Because we have already been operating using organically compliant procedures and certified organic ingredients, gaining the sign off of our organic certifier is relatively easy and we expect to wrap up this process in the next week or two. You’ll see the USDA organic stamp start to show up on our labels soon!
We have worked very hard to create an exceptional product. We have put every effort into creating a company that we are proud of and that operates with the utmost integrity:

• Our e-liquids contain between 98.2 and 100% certified organic ingredients depending on nicotine level
• We have an on staff chemist who oversees every aspect of our e-liquid production
• We test every batch of our e-liquid on our state-of-the-art, in house GCMS machine. GCMS stands for gas chromatography–mass spectrometry, a sophisticated analytical method for analyzing compounds present in a given sample. GCMS machines are commonly used in forensic science as well as at airport security check points and are known for their extreme accuracy in detecting even trace elements in a given sample.
• Our chemist verifies the nicotine content of every batch of e-liquid that we produce
• Our e-liquids are free of diacetyl as well as the diacetyl analogues pentanedione and acetoin with a detection limit of 0.1 parts per million
• Our e-liquids have tested free of cadmium, chromium, lead and mercury as well as diethylene glycol
• We keep detailed records to ensure traceability and accuracy for every batch of e-liquid we produce
• We are members of AEMSA, the American E-liquid Manufacturing Standards Association and adhere to their high standards and best practices for e-liquid production
• We disclose every ingredient of our e-liquid on each product page and each bottle of Virgin Vapor e-liquid.
• As confirmed in the press release itself, Virgin Vapor is now 100% in compliance with all organic labeling laws. We immediately fixed the technical error on our now discontinued 50/50 line.

Winston Churchill once said, “A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on.” Once misinformation has been disseminated, it is difficult to set the record straight. A press release is aimed at grabbing headlines, but we hope that the facts outlined in this response will reassure our loyal customers of the quality of our product and the integrity of our company.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

@Annette Rogers theres saying that


> the tallest poppy catches the most wind


 and unfortunately you are a tall and easy target for the justice system where you live.
All the best with your endeavor, you have my vote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

Glad you posted to clear things up here Annette. My apologies if my previous comment sounded like I was saying you were just jumping on the organic wagon. It's an unfortunate truth that some unscrupulous companies do take advantage of labeling a product organic and charging higher prices for said product. 
Your detailed response was very enlightening and I for one would love to try your product in South Africa. I hope one of the Vape companies here start to import your products. 
Good luck with your endeavors and thank you again for enlightening us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MJ INC

Wow great to see a US manufacturer on here to give us their side of the story. Wish you guys the best of luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dstroya

Annette Rogers said:


> My name is Annette Rogers and I am the owner of Virgin Vapor. I have written a reply to the Washington AG’s press release because, as evidenced by responses here, the press release makes it seem like our products contain little organic content and like we have been lying about this fact. The Washington AG is strongly against all things electronic cigarette and I suspect that is what led him to slant his press release in the way that he did. Please read my response below to find out the actual facts where they concern Virgin Vapor.
> I should also note, we are not jumping on the organic bandwagon. Virgin Vapor is the pioneer in the field of organic ingredients in e-liquid. I started the company in 2010. Back then, no one was doing what I did. Because it is a new industry, it has been a challenge to blaze the trail. For example, we talked to at least half a dozen organic certifying agents before we could find one that could even understand how to go about certifying us. E-liquid doesn’t fit into any category. Should it be certified as a food? As a personal care product? There are no set rules yet. It is a challenge but I created my company because organic is a philosophy for me that extends to my personal life, the raising of my 15 month old baby and what I hope for for the health of all of us and of the planet.
> 
> My response:
> 
> We appreciate Mr. Ferguson’s point of view expressed in his press release. As a company that has striven to operate with the utmost integrity, we are strongly against any attempt to deceive consumers. Unfortunately, the press release itself is very misleading.
> The press release stated, “Jai Mundi (and Orb Vapor) claimed that their products are made with organic ingredients even when the products contained less than 70 percent organic ingredients.” Unfortunately, this leads readers to logically infer that our products contain very little organic content and that we have been lying about it.
> The line of e-liquids mentioned was our 50% VG / 50% PG line which was discontinued several months ago because it made up such a small percentage of our sales. This line was labeled “organically flavored,” a true statement that distinguished it from our primary line which contains between 98.2 and 100% organic ingredients. The organic content of our 50/50 line varied from 68% to 70% and, while the label stating “organically flavored” was accurate, we were unaware that for a few of the flavors that were at 68% organic content, we could not say “organically flavored.” We corrected this technical error immediately when Mr. Ferguson brought it to our attention and have relabeled all the remaining bottles from our 50/50 line that are still available on our closeout sale page. Our current product line remains at 98.2 to 100% organic content depending on nicotine level.
> In addition, we are in the process of obtaining our organic handling facility certification, a lengthy process that primarily consists of a lot of paperwork. Because we have already been operating using organically compliant procedures and certified organic ingredients, gaining the sign off of our organic certifier is relatively easy and we expect to wrap up this process in the next week or two. You’ll see the USDA organic stamp start to show up on our labels soon!
> We have worked very hard to create an exceptional product. We have put every effort into creating a company that we are proud of and that operates with the utmost integrity:
> 
> • Our e-liquids contain between 98.2 and 100% certified organic ingredients depending on nicotine level
> • We have an on staff chemist who oversees every aspect of our e-liquid production
> • We test every batch of our e-liquid on our state-of-the-art, in house GCMS machine. GCMS stands for gas chromatography–mass spectrometry, a sophisticated analytical method for analyzing compounds present in a given sample. GCMS machines are commonly used in forensic science as well as at airport security check points and are known for their extreme accuracy in detecting even trace elements in a given sample.
> • Our chemist verifies the nicotine content of every batch of e-liquid that we produce
> • Our e-liquids are free of diacetyl as well as the diacetyl analogues pentanedione and acetoin with a detection limit of 0.1 parts per million
> • Our e-liquids have tested free of cadmium, chromium, lead and mercury as well as diethylene glycol
> • We keep detailed records to ensure traceability and accuracy for every batch of e-liquid we produce
> • We are members of AEMSA, the American E-liquid Manufacturing Standards Association and adhere to their high standards and best practices for e-liquid production
> • We disclose every ingredient of our e-liquid on each product page and each bottle of Virgin Vapor e-liquid.
> • As confirmed in the press release itself, Virgin Vapor is now 100% in compliance with all organic labeling laws. We immediately fixed the technical error on our now discontinued 50/50 line.
> 
> Winston Churchill once said, “A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on.” Once misinformation has been disseminated, it is difficult to set the record straight. A press release is aimed at grabbing headlines, but we hope that the facts outlined in this response will reassure our loyal customers of the quality of our product and the integrity of our company.



Thanks so much for your response and clearing things up, I was excited to try your juices and then stumbled on this misinformation and was almost put off. Thanks for setting my mind at ease and Im excited again to try your juices as I suspect I will only use your juices until someone else takes the care you do. 

Do you supply any shops in South Africa or do we need to order directly from your site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

#Big Tobacco Must Fall

The misinformation they feeding the uneducated public is disgusting. Vaping saves lives and smoking kills.

We must fight and they must just try to ban vaping in South Africa. We will toy-toy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Annette Rogers

I checked with our wholesale department and we don't yet have distribution in South Africa so you would have to order from our site directly. I created a discount code that will give anyone who would like to try us out 20% off any of our regularly priced e-liquids. The code is: SAVV15 You would enter it at checkout. The code is good for 10 people to use and won't expire. Just let me know if more people want to use it and I will make another code. Thank you for your support and I hope you enjoy!

Annette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

Thanks for the discount Annette, I have been looking through your flavours and they are enticing, unfortunately the exchange his holding me back let's hope it improves in the next couple of weeks and I will place the order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA

Castoreum is a 100% organic vanilla flavouring... squeezed from a beaver's a**

Many 'artificial' flavours come from naturally occurring organic sources & are perfectly safe.
So pardon my cynicism whenever the word organic is used in marketing.

That being said; dedication to testing and quality control along with the efforts made to insure the lack of certain chemicals & heavy metals are what most catch my interest.


----------

